# PUPPIES or KITTENS?



## sceptical mystic (Mar 6, 2014)

Studies show that no matter how rational/manly/insert-your-excuse-here you are, we're all hardwired to respond to the sight of infant mammalians with squeaks of glee. (Yes, INTJs included)

So the question is not "if" you find them irresistible, but WHICH of the above you find the MOST irresistible... Is that pretty PUPPIES? Or cute KITTENS? 

Rules:
-vote on the poll above
-back up your choice by posting 1 pic of an unbelievably adorable puppy/kitten specimen 

Ready? Go!


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Kittens. There is no other. Puppies are just kittens in disguise. Horrible, slobbery disguise.


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

I will come back with evidence, soon :evillaugh:


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

I love both, but if I HAD to choose... 

Kittens


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

kittens:kitteh:


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Puppies, the bigger the better. I just want to hug them all.


----------



## wormy (Feb 14, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## Fievel (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## sceptical mystic (Mar 6, 2014)

I guess it's PUPPIEEEES for me! Because they'll smother you with love.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

sceptical mystic said:


> I guess it's PUPPIEEEES for me! Because they'll smother you with love.


YEP


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

This is not a fair question!! Haha, I went with puppies because they have the more "help me" face. Both are cuter than human babies.


----------

